# Before & After pic.



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2016)

Got this rare bottle Recently. Got it cheap because it was pretty beat up. Here it is after cleaning. Looks much nicer now. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2016)

It's real dark amber, hard to read. Pics in sunlight. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 27, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 28, 2016)

Turned out great!  Nice bottle!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2016)

Beautiful! Hey Leon, have you ever roughly calculated how much $$ it costs in electricity to tumble a bottle per day?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 28, 2016)

Good work on that one Leon


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments. Never have figured out cost of electricity. This one I had to tumble twice & took a week.


----------



## Haldy (May 4, 2016)

I've tumbled several hundred bottles and never really noticed any change in my electric bill.  (I always wondered about that myself before I first got started.)


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 6, 2016)

Looks nice, but a little over-tumbled.  It's too smooth looking, and the already weak embossing looks tumbled smooth.  It's lost part of it's historic look and texture.  Honestly I'd pay more for the uncleaned version.


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2016)

Tumbling not for everyone, some like it some don't. The embossing is still pretty big & bold but it will flatten the top of the letters. This bottle was heavy duty scratched up & beat & needed a heavy duty tumble to get the big scratches out. I prefer a bottle that's more stained & dirty & needs a light tumble. Those always come out better & look more original. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2016)

RIBottleguy said:


> Looks nice, but a little over-tumbled.  It's too smooth looking, and the already weak embossing looks tumbled smooth.  It's lost part of it's historic look and texture.  Honestly I'd pay more for the uncleaned version.



Here's one that got a light tumble, just removed some dirt & staining, still left some light staining inside bottle. You'd never know this bottle was tumbled, looks original untouched. LEON.


----------



## Ace31 (May 6, 2016)

That dark looking Detroit bottle turned out nice.


----------

